

PHP is Inherently Insecure - vjandrea
https://medium.com/@benedmunds/php-is-inherently-insecure-516f0d1a89d2

======
dozzie
The article seems to be a joke, but it's tasteless and not funny at all. It
contains statements that are just plain lies.

~~~
vjandrea
It's definitely a joke, the author is a PHP expert, but it's a good collection
of prejudices/rants against PHP.

